# Solder and flux questions?



## coastalcc (Dec 30, 2007)

What type of solder and flux should I use to do minor, remodel, rough-in, 1/2 in. plumbing?? I have lots of old solders and fluxes and some are a little dirty. Should I get rid of them? and last but not least. What brand of pipe thread sealant is best for general use?:bangin:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

coastalcc said:


> What type of solder and flux should I use to do minor, remodel, rough-in, 1/2 in. plumbing?? I have lots of old solders and fluxes and some are a little dirty. Should I get rid of them? and last but not least. What brand of pipe thread sealant is best for general use?:bangin:


Call a plumber.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

coastalcc said:


> What type of solder and flux should I use to do minor, remodel, rough-in, 1/2 in. plumbing?? I have lots of old solders and fluxes and some are a little dirty. Should I get rid of them? and last but not least. What brand of pipe thread sealant is best for general use?:bangin:


Call a plumber.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

coastalcc said:


> What type of solder and flux should I use to do minor, remodel, rough-in, 1/2 in. plumbing?? I have lots of old solders and fluxes and some are a little dirty. Should I get rid of them? and last but not least. What brand of pipe thread sealant is best for general use?:bangin:


Call a plumber.


----------



## coastalcc (Dec 30, 2007)

you


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

coastalcc said:


> What type of solder and flux should I use to do minor, remodel, rough-in, 1/2 in. plumbing?? I have lots of old solders and fluxes and some are a little dirty. Should I get rid of them? and last but not least. What brand of pipe thread sealant is best for general use?:bangin:


Call a plumber.




If you're tempted to do any electrical work, I have another tip for you.

Call an electrician.


----------



## coastalcc (Dec 30, 2007)

yooz guys know any? or should I just go to home depot and ask. I think that's where all the good plumbers work!


----------



## coastalcc (Dec 30, 2007)

yes you are right ...I will stick to my broom. thanks for the help.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

duct tape


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

Utility flux and lead free solder. Melt the old solder for fishing weights, toss the flux. Hercules is my favorite brand but the type of dope depends on the pipe, small gas lines-pipe dope, large -rip, copper pipe -eflon tape and dope, brass pipe joint compound (thick pink stuff), plastic pipe-teflon tape.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Call a plumber.





smellslike$tome said:


> Call a plumber.





Putty Truck said:


> Call a plumber.





mdshunk said:


> Call a plumber.
> If you're tempted to do any electrical work, I have another tip for you.
> Call an electrician.


*These guys were hard.*
*There is an alternative.*
*Sign up for a 5 year apprenticeship, drill, dig, core, run, hump, freeze in crawlspaces, overheat in attics, burn yourself, cut yourself, spend hours exhausted after work sitting in class to learn these things at your expense as well as the books & tools.*

*Then, when a h.o, GC or handyman steal work from you at rates you couldn't afford to feed your kids...offer free advice to them on what you'd learned.*


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Do like all good GC's and use Shark Bite Fittings.


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Do like all good GC's and use Shark Bite Fittings.


:laughing::laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

Sounds like top secret stuff , how can you guys be so arrogant when the man asks such a simple question ?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

coastalcc said:


> What type of solder and flux should I use to do minor, remodel, rough-in, 1/2 in. plumbing?? I have lots of old solders and fluxes and some are a little dirty. Should I get rid of them? and last but not least. What brand of pipe thread sealant is best for general use?:bangin:


 
If you are going to be soldering on a potable water source you need to use a solder without lead. Usually a 95/5 will do. If you are soldering something like a heating system or other non-potable water you can use anything you'd like.


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Do like all good GC's and use Shark Bite Fittings.


ouch. :sad:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

leakygoose said:


> Sounds like top secret stuff , how can you guys be so arrogant when the man asks such a simple question ?


I don't know anything about finish carpentry. I'm not for certain what exactly it is that you do. So if head on over to the carpentry forum and ask you how to do your job do you think you could explain it to me in 100 words online? If I screw up your job doing it myself I'm left with a crappy looking house. If someone wanting "quick" answers to "simple" problems screws up my job someone could get very sick or even dead. If a person does not know very basic things about requirements for sweating copper then I have a *RESPONSIBILITY* to not help them get into trouble by encouraging them to do things they are not qualified to do. That's what apprenticeships are for. It's not arrogance, it's proper concern for the public welfare.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

smellslike$tome said:


> I don't know anything about finish carpentry. I'm not for certain what exactly it is that you do. So if head on over to the carpentry forum and ask you how to do your job do you think you could explain it to me in 100 words online? If I screw up your job doing it myself I'm left with a crappy looking house. If someone wanting "quick" answers to "simple" problems screws up my job someone could get very sick or even dead. If a person does not know very basic things about requirements for sweating copper then I have a *RESPONSIBILITY* to not help them get into trouble by encouraging them to do things they are not qualified to do. That's what apprenticeships are for. It's not arrogance, it's proper concern for the public welfare.


The plumber protects the health of the nation.


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

Give me a break . I'm sorry I offended god.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*what He Said!*


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

leakygoose said:


> Give me a break . I'm sorry I offended god.


 
arty:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Electricians and plumbers are premadonnas


What's the problem?


Spend the time to learn what we know and you would be too.

Idiots that try and do things with no knowledge of what the hell they are doing scare the hell out of me.


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

Now thats somthing I can agree on .


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> What's the problem?
> 
> 
> Spend the time to learn what we know and you would be too.
> ...


 
Nope sorry, I wouldn't be this way. I have spent the time to know what you do, in the wood, carpenter, cabinetry trades. I spread my knowledge to almost anyone who will ask. I don't try to hide knowledge. I am willing to help someone out who asks and does so without intent to use the knowledge against me. I have worked hard and so have you. The only difference between my tasks and yours are semantics. The hardest things that plumbers and electricians need to know are the ever changing codes. I am not trying to "up" anyone but being a skilled wood craftsman is a lot harder than being a skilled plumber. Have at it boys.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Nope sorry, I wouldn't be this way. I have spent the time to know what you do, in the wood, carpenter, cabinetry trades. I spread my knowledge to almost anyone who will ask. I don't try to hide knowledge. I am willing to help someone out who asks and does so without intent to use the knowledge against me. I have worked hard and so have you. The only difference between my tasks and yours are semantics. The hardest things that plumbers and electricians need to know are the ever changing codes. I am not trying to "up" anyone but being a skilled wood craftsman is a lot harder than being a skilled plumber. Have at it boys.


You're dead wrong, because when it comes to my try trade, a little knowledge is worse than none at all, and some idiot that makes a cross connection because he thinks he knows what he is doing endangers everyone single building connected to that water system, not just himself.

Perhaps you prefer to have your drinking water contaminated with sewage.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Carpenters aren't licensed tradesmen.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Nope sorry, I wouldn't be this way. I have spent the time to know what you do, in the wood, carpenter, cabinetry trades. I spread my knowledge to almost anyone who will ask. I don't try to hide knowledge. I am willing to help someone out who asks and does so without intent to use the knowledge against me. I have worked hard and so have you. The only difference between my tasks and yours are semantics. The hardest things that plumbers and electricians need to know are the ever changing codes. I am not trying to "up" anyone but being a skilled wood craftsman is a lot harder than being a skilled plumber. Have at it boys.


Again, the consequences of work performed by the unqualified in most trades is cosmetic but plumbing, electrical, hvac, and even carpentry and concrete as relates to framing and foundations can *easily* be fatal when improperly done by the unqualified.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> You're dead wrong, because when it comes to my try trade, a little knowledge is worse than none at all, and some idiot that makes a cross connection because he thinks he knows what he is doing endangers everyone single building connected to that water system, not just himself.
> 
> Perhaps you prefer to have your drinking water contaminated with sewage.


 
He was asking about solder. He didn't say he was re plumb the Taj Mahal.

By not answering the question he will probably use just any old solder he has laying around and poison his family with the lead solder.


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

Putty Truck said:


> Carpenters aren't licensed tradesmen.


 Whats the point of that ,your something special ,please give credit its do You mean to tell us you've never walked into a home and looked in awe at the capabilities of a talented carpenter. Come on we're way of the tread here.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Leo G said:


> He was asking about solder. He didn't say he was re plumb the Taj Mahal.
> 
> By not answering the question he will probably use just any old solder he has laying around and poison his family with the lead solder.


Oh please! That is the exact same reasoning that says we should provide school issued condoms to 11 year olds! 

He knows he's not qualified and shouldn't be doing it so he knows either way whether he poisons his family or gets pregnant, it happened because he was doing something he shouldn't be doing :w00t:.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Leo G said:


> He was asking about solder. He didn't say he was re plumb the Taj Mahal.





coastalcc said:


> What type of solder and flux should I use to do minor, remodel, rough-in, 1/2 in. plumbing??


Rough-in is more then soldering.

:huh::confused1::001_unsure:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I can normally spot a DIY or homeowner just by their user name. They generally pick a user name that relates to the problem they're posting about. In this case, "Leaky". Track that for your own entertainment, and you'll find out that this is true much of the time.


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

Solder and flux questions aren't rocket science. If you asked a doctor what type of sutures to use on a basic wound he isn't gonna tell ya to go get your license. And from what I see on this site there are states that a gc license let's you do some plumbing. I'm a licensed plumber here in NJ and maybe I'm not paranoid or something but, I answer questions like that for home owners all the time. Some of my customers are so because they got in over their head and called one of the supply houses I buy from to ask for a plumber. I have redone many a DIYer project.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

The wording he used made it obvious that he was a DIY'r.....there is another website that deals with all that, there are even a good amount of guys on here that DO help out the lame and in over their heads. 

The guy that was talking about how carpentry is more important or harder than plumbing or electrical.....you gotta be kidding me. too many butt wipers on the job site for you pal. That is obsurd. There is a reason that high school's have shop class. It's so the morons that make up the youth have something to fall back on once they get out of jail. I will give credit to the trade, they make it possible for guys like me to do what I do. But I really can't recall the last time I heard of someone getting killed because that wall was toe nailed with only one nail per....or that piece of trim falling off the wall. The level of skill required is VASTLY different and doing electrical work can be a deadly task if not properly trained. Same with plumbing. Ever seen a tanked HWH blow up? It will easilly take out an entire house. There is a reason sparks and plumbers are a bit of a primadonna....same reason Doctors are. We've earned it. No run along and go order your pre cut lumber.

What the hell was this thread about? I use NoKarod and Lennox. Hate that Aqua paste crap they have out now.


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

I got a good giggle out of those last three. Oh ya,I've always been right on this ,plumbers are just grumpy .


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

One more thing ,leaky would be great username for any good plumber


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> I can normally spot a DIY or homeowner just by their user name. They generally pick a user name that relates to the problem they're posting about. In this case, "Leaky". Track that for your own entertainment, and you'll find out that this is true much of the time.


 
Look up MD, leakygoose wasn't the OP, coastlacc was. :jester:


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Nope sorry, I wouldn't be this way. I have spent the time to know what you do, in the wood, carpenter, cabinetry trades. I spread my knowledge to almost anyone who will ask. I don't try to hide knowledge. I am willing to help someone out who asks and does so without intent to use the knowledge against me. I have worked hard and so have you. The only difference between my tasks and yours are semantics. The hardest things that plumbers and electricians need to know are the ever changing codes. I am not trying to "up" anyone but being a skilled wood craftsman is a lot harder than being a skilled plumber. Have at it boys.


 
Spoken like a true wanna be Plumber.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

threaderman said:


> Spoken like a true wanna be Plumber.


 
Nope, why would I want to turn into an .


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

leakygoose said:


> Whats the point of that ,your something special ,please give credit its do You mean to tell us you've never walked into a home and looked in awe at the capabilities of a talented carpenter. Come on we're way of the tread here.


Any high school student with a semester of wood shop can do cabinets.

I can do without fancy woodwork..gimme the live trees, instead. But....I can't do without running water and a working waste system.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Leo.I am not getting into a p!ssing contest with you but your statement was out of line for so many reasons I can't even list.If you're going after someone,do it,but don't minimize my trade while in the process with-out expecting to get it back.I don't want to offend any other carpenters so I won't do comparisons.I am just going to assume you have worked primarily around residential plumbers,which is different than a well-rounded plumber.Not in a bad way,they are happy to build house after house,but it limits your experience working in only one facet of the business.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

